# SLR Finished Kidding Season with a "Bang"



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

SLR had our last doe kid out for the Spring 2011 kidding season and quite possibly for the year (pending preg report that is pending on 3 does)

The SLR UK FireCracker (nubian) kidded a single massive buckling sired by Apache Landings Blaze (myotonic) yesterday. This little boy is blue eyed with mostly pendulous ears, white with some blue with underlying red. He is gorgeous! We have named him FireWorks for the Red, White, and Blue. Although I never name my "food" he is just to pretty not to!

These were with my phone last night - but will get some better ones today ;-)


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Awe he is cute too bad he is not a keeper


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Fire did good!! He's a cutie too!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Congratulations. the coloring is very pretty.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! That looks to be a neat color! Can't wait to see more photos!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What a cutie...congrats...  :hi5:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awwww! He is super cute, look at those ears!!! :ROFL:


----------

